# Liberty's Kids



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Born yesterday afternoon! The solid red is a doe and the other two are bucks.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness they are beautiful!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love those flashy bucks!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the spots! But they all look great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Love them all! 
Will the buck with the black spots change when he gets older? Its a very pretty color.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Those bucks are so flashy!! What handsome boys Pretty girl too!
Happy for you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you guys! Liberty never disappoints.  

I'm not sure if his black colors will change. I don't think they will.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wowza! Gorgeous!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Love the boys colors but the doe seems sweeter


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are all beautiful. The bucks are real flashy but the doe is a cutie also.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Gah! How cool are they!!! Insane! Awesome job Liberty!!

Congrats and I hope everyone is doing fantastic!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute! Seems like the boys always get the pretty colors! Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Funny thing is, last year Liberty had two absolutely gorgeous flashy paint does and a traditional buck! 

Thanks all!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Love the kids. They are pretty Liberty is such a lovely doe. Miss my Dazzle.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My Dazzle, or do you have a Dazzle? LOL These babies are related to my Dazzle.  Their sire's great grandsire was Dazzle's dad...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Liberty's babies are doing well.  Getting bigger each day. Patriot is being raised on Saanen milk at a friends place.  I'm done with bottle babies until mid-March. Yayyyyy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NO!!! I think he was my favorite one lol Tell them you have someone demanding pictures of him


----------



## colt_the_goat_man (Feb 20, 2016)

What kind of goats are those?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

^Boer


----------



## colt_the_goat_man (Feb 20, 2016)

They are so cool looking with those spots!


----------



## colt_the_goat_man (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh ok thanks @sassykat6181


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I love that little doe, she's precious.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, but she's a stinker.  Her name is Annie.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Growing fast as usual. That solid color one is just so full of herself. lol. Love them to pieces.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------

